
How YouTube's algorithm distorts truth - ddebernardy
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2018/feb/02/how-youtubes-algorithm-distorts-truth
======
pulisse
One nugget from TFA: _More than 80% of the YouTube-recommended videos about
the pope detected by his program described the Catholic leader as “evil”,
“satanic”, or “the anti-Christ”. There were literally millions of videos
uploaded to YouTube to satiate the algorithm’s appetite for content claiming
the earth is flat. “On YouTube, fiction is outperforming reality,” Chaslot
says._

~~~
ddebernardy
That caught my eye too.

In some sense it's refreshing, considering how the Catholic Church may end up
going down in history as the world's biggest indirect mass murderer (for John
Paul II and contemporary peers promoting the idea in HIV/AIDS afflicted
countries in Africa, Latin America, and Asia that condom use is not acceptable
- or, in some cases like El Salvador, useful.)

But in the context of the article it's borderline comical, given how likely
the videos in question have conspiracy nut jobs written all over their
description.

